# stabilizer light



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

What are yall using for lights. Always made my own. Might see whats all out there.


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

I like the Kill Light XLR100... and not just because I sell them. The width and power of the beam is perfect, and they are small enough to not be a weight/balance issue. 

The Bow Rail by TBR Industries is another good way to mount almost any flashlight to your bow.


----------



## Hobiecat (Jun 21, 2006)

*Bow light*

Check this site out. Very well thought out and they have a hi/low selector with a pressure switch that can be mounted near your hand while holding the bow.

I personally like the green light...pigs dont see it coming

www.thebowlite.com


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. Have yall used them? Are the nice ones too bright.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Sniper Hawg Light in red...


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Can't beat this in red for a bow setup! http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultraf...-k2-red-led-flashlight-1-18650-2-cr123a-20333


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

like stxhunter, i just bought a red light through DE and then I zip tie it to my stabilizer, works just fine!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Instead of using a zip tie I use this http://www.dealextreme.com/p/universal-nylon-mount-for-flashlights-and-lasers-12000

If you insist on spending big bucks for a bow light let me know and I can get you a better price than what much of the companies are selling their products for.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I've also seen a few guys using THIS with good results


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have the Nylon mount, but haven't used it, going to try it out this weekend hunting hogs.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks guys yall are overwhelming me with options.


----------

